# Case fan problem



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a problem with my case fan. It started to make this weird grinding noise every time I turn on my computer it will keep on making that noise and won't stop. My case fan is a sunon kd1209pts2 12v 1.6w. What do you guys recommend to fix this problem?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

How old is the fan and are any wires/cables hitting it?


----------



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

Burto87 said:


> How old is the fan and are any wires/cables hitting it?


It is about 5 years old and there no wires/cables hitting it.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

It can just be getting to the end of its life. No other fans are making any noise? Do you clean out your case and heats inks often?


----------



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

Burto87 said:


> It can just be getting to the end of its life. No other fans are making any noise? Do you clean out your case and heats inks often?


Yeah I clean it often. Is there anything I can do or do I have to buy a new one?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well if it's old then might as well replace with a new one. Unless you take the fan out and blow any dust etc in near the motor and see if that does anything


----------



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

Burto87 said:


> Well if it's old then might as well replace with a new one. Unless you take the fan out and blow any dust etc in near the motor and see if that does anything


I think I need to replace it, do I buy one that is just like this or is any kind of fan fine?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend. Cooler Master are a good brand as are Antec.
Try and get a fan that has the 3pin connector to connect straight to the motherboard


----------



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

Does it have to be the same size. There are so many different types like 90mm or 120mm. Will any of them fit the back of my computer?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

You will have to check. Do you know what case you have?


----------



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

Burto87 said:


> You will have to check. Do you know what case you have?


It is a sunon kd1209pts2 12v 1.6w don't know the size though.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you know what the actual case is tho? Measure with a ruler along one edge of the fan and that will give you the size. If possible try and get the same size, unless your case can support a 120mm fan (you will notice mounting holes spread further apart if you can)


----------



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

It is 92*92*25mm


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well unless your current computer case can support a 120mm fan, go for the same size fan, that was you know it will fit


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You can sometimes resurrect a fan making noise with a good aerosol lubricant like Triflow (do not ever use WD-40). If the noise is from dust or debris between the bearings it can be worked out that way. If the noise is from bearings which have flat spots worn onto them, then replacement is the only viable option.

Depending on how the fan is mounted, the depth (25mm in your case) may or may not be important. Fans come in multiple depths, with 32mm and 38mm being the other common depths aside from 25mm for 92mm fans. If your case uses a full-depth bracket, you'll be limited to 25mm depths. 
if it attaches with pins or screws though, you may have more options available.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi herolegendmyth :wave:

You can try a temporary cure by carefully removing the label from the fan's hub (don't discard it, you'll need it later) - If there's a label each side, carefully feel for either a recess or a slight ridge under the label, then peel off that one.

Under the label there will either be a recess with the fan-bearings showing, or a plastic/rubber cover over the recess so carefully pry it out, if it's there.

Carefully spot approx 1/2 a drip of light oil (sewing-machine oil is ideal for this) onto the bearings in the centre, then rotate the fan by hand, to work the oil down into the bearings. Replace cover (if fitted) then the label and refit the fan.

It might last a few days or a few years, but it will do until you get a replacement for it :wink:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I've recently repacked the bearings on a couple of higher-quality (but old and with dry bearings) room fans and so far both are running OK so Werebo's suggestion might work well for a case fan. However, case fans are relative inexpensive. You can buy an exact replacement for $10..

New OEM Dell HU843 SUNON Chassis Cooling Fan - KD1209PTS2 92x92x25mm on eBay!

Or if you are leery about shopping on eBay (and this is probably a better fan, being ball-bearing):

Newegg.com - EVERCOOL F-EC9225HH12BP 92x92x25mm High Speed Double Ball Bearing Fan


----------



## herolegendmyth (Jul 27, 2008)

The weirdest thing happened with my case fan. It stop making that noise now. I turn on my computer yesterday and it didn't make a that grinding sound. The fan is still working without making that sound. It working fine again today.


----------

